# Disrespectful **** hunters



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Me and my friend were going to run our dogs last night in a woods owned by my friends grand parents. This is a 50 acre parcel of woods in the middle of farmland,not another piece of wooded property for two miles in either direction. Just as we were getting ready to walk the dogs out we here hounds back in the woods and about 10 minutes later some gun shots. We went back and course there was 4 guys and a handful of dogs on our private property. When confronted they claimed they had permission not realizing the land was my buddies grand parents. Long story short they got really nasty about being confronted and the cops needed to be called. As a fellow **** hunter this really angers me because this shows no ethics put fourth by a few bad apples that screw it up for everyone else. In short,to all **** hunters, please have some respect for private property before you screw it up for everyone else. Furthermore cross the wrong property owner and you may get more than a raccoon to contend with, this would have most likely been the case if his grandfather and neighbor would have went out there instead of us.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya, bunch of BS, what happened when you called the cops?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Why were they shooting im assuming **** in august?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

should of called the law. that makes us all look bad. and to be shoting **** this time of year the dnr would of thru the .02 into it to and maybe they wouldn't of been doing any hunting for a few years. and there is also the trespassing issue.i go out of my way to keep the peace when i get permission to run my dogs i go to all the landowners around the property and let them know that i have permission to run my dogs on the land and ask them if my dogs do go on there property if i can go in and get my dogs and find out how they feel about **** dogs.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

He said he did call the law....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

bowhunter19 said:


> He said he did call the law....
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thats not what he posted in his thread..


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sure their defense would be something like those **** were "doing or about to do damage" when they were hiding in those trees  Buncha' hogwash if you ask me. I think if it was me, I would have called the cops or at least the RAP hotline.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

there is no defence for there actions. and I will say this, its a pretty common practice. lot of **** get shot out in aug- sept, before kill season. not much is ever done about it.not many COs in the woods this time of year.there chances of gettig caught are slim and none. the boys carry a cheep rifle they can leave in the woods need be. thats hound hunters for you, everything for them, and screw anyone else. most folks would be shocked at how ofen there land is hunted, and they have no idea.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, this has been my experience with **** hunters too. No respect whatsoever.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

gilgetter said:


> there is no defence for there actions.


I'm by no means defending them. Actually, my views are quite the contrary. However, I would rather not see this turn into a thread where everyone takes turns bashing ALL hound hunters. People don't tell people about the good, respectful encounters that they have with hound hunters (or trappers and hunters in general) and I don't think this is the direction that this thread needs to go.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> I'm by no means defending them. Actually, my views are quite the contrary. However, I would rather not see this turn into a thread where everyone takes turns bashing ALL hound hunters. People don't tell people about the good, respectful encounters that they have with hound hunters (or trappers and hunters in general) and I don't think this is the direction that this thread needs to go.


Yes i see your point however there is a large amount of posts exactly like this... What is the purpose of posting i wonder??? He didnt ask a question...

Call a co, deal with it on your own and dont b*tch about it on the internet....

The actions of a few always make it harder for the law abiding citizens, sportsmen, actually any group out there... Always the same knee jerk rxn.. Ban them all...cali sb249, sb1221 etc...



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

DIYsportsman said:


> What is the purpose of posting i wonder??? He didnt ask a question...
> 
> Call a co, deal with it on your own and dont b*tch about it on the internet....


Exactly my point. If you wanna vent, then call the RAP line. They get paid to hear you complain, and unlike most of us, they can actually do something about it.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

A PM from johnny. sayen Im not helpen . Well boys and girls Im helpen me.you have a problem with that, thats wonderful. Any Idjet that violates the game laws, I have no problem callen them on it. hound hunter camper trapper or fisherman. could not care less. your not able to take game and fish within the game laws. lay a lip lock on the ol love muscle.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

gilgetter said:


> . lay a lip lock on the ol love muscle.


Now that is the funniest thing I've read on here in a long time :lol:

I couldn't agree more! Instead of passively ignoring the problems, he is calling out a known problem. I personally have never had a positive encounter with a hound hunter. Every one I have run into have been trespassing on family land, and each one has used the excuse they were only retrieving their dog(s). I'm not saying that every **** hunter is cast from the same mold... all I'm saying is so far the bad encounters have outnumbered the good...

-Chris


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

To the OP being a **** hunter you should have posted in a **** hunters forum where it wouldn't have turned into a **** hunters bash bowl not all **** hunters are trespassing poaching idiots I have shot many ***** this summer all done legally we have been asked by many farmers to come in and help control the damage what those hunters did was wrong but I think deer hunters are far worse at trespassing than any **** hunter it does happen to wear a dog will go onto property where permission is not granted there is no way that I have found to control a dog how many times my dog has struck a track and took it a quarter mile to the nearest house and treed in someone's yard those are called trash can ***** that being said it is our responsibility to try to control the dogs and with the technology we have to day with the garmin we can cut the dogs off before they get close to the boundaries again there are a few idiots in the **** hunting world same in all hunting activities


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I agree with your comments... I don't like to judge an entire group by the actions of a few of their members... and I'm sure I would never have a problem with you nor the other members on this site. But there are plenty of your peers who are casting quite a negative light on all of those who use hounds to hunt fur. Maybe the time has come for the houndsmen to start policing their own ranks and start weeding out the miscreants who seem to keep ruining it for the others. I'd dare guess that being a pretty small and tight knit group, everyone knows who the problem players are... sportsmen as a whole would appreciate it if the proper authorities knew where to start looking for the problem peeps...

-Chris


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

There are bad apples in every group, These guys were obviously trespassing and from what Ive read in the post the law was called unless i misread it. Being a cooner my self I have called the law on my fellow hunters a few times for trespassing over the past few years. Same old excuses, thought they were on so and so's land, or we turned loose on such and such's land and on n on. I also trap and don't see much difference in a trap thief or a tresspasser JMHO


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes the police did come out in record time I may add. There excuse was that they dropped there dogs miles away and this is where they had ended up which is total b.s. . We have had issues with this group of hunters trespassing during bow season and quite possibley swiping some of our stands. My buddies grandfather did press charges for illegal trespassing since this has been a more than one time deal. The cops issued tickets(i do believe)and sent them on there way in which they will be summoned to court on there charges. I do plenty of **** hunting myself with my dogs and go well out of my way to avoid situations like this. In my experience with other cooners there is a fair amount of unethical **** hunters which ticks me off because I do things the proper way and get punished because of a handful of so called sportsmen.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

What you mean. I used to keep walker dogs,and had alot of fun with them.Then folk from ann arbor started showing up, they buy a 5 or 10 ac and think they own the section. took all the fun out of turnen out a dog.just not worth the agravation. glad things went your way.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> A PM from johnny. sayen Im not helpen . Well boys and girls Im helpen me.you have a problem with that, thats wonderful. Any Idjet that violates the game laws, I have no problem callen them on it. hound hunter camper trapper or fisherman. could not care less. your not able to take game and fish within the game laws.


Not from this "Johnny". I agree that violators need to be reported. I may not like some of our game laws, but I was raised to follow them until we get them changed. Some take longer than we'd like but that doesn't relieve a sportsman from obeying the law. Losers and violators use all of the tools in the outdoorsmen's tool box- guns, traps, hounds, fishing poles, etc. (and some that are not).

I don't understand shooting (or trapping) furbearers before the fur as value, unless they are causing damage. And trespassing? Definitely one for the COs.

The OP said they called the police. Definitely the right thing to do. 

John


----------

